# Supreme V3 650b Radstandprobleme



## Trafalgar (12. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hat von euch einer ein Problem mit der Reifenfreiheit?
Habe vor n paar Tagen mein 2015er Supreme V3 bekommen und wollte den Radstand via Dropouts ändern..
Leider ist bei mittlerem Radstand (und den Maxxis Highrollern) nichmal mehr 1cm Platz zwischen Reifen und Schwinge (Richtung Tretlager).
Von dem her ist bei mir der kurze Radstand NICHT möglich  
Haben die bei mir vllt eine falsche Schwinge (vllt für 26Zoll) verbaut bzw weiß einer darüber bescheid?


----------



## DocThrasher (12. März 2015)

Hi,

wie viel Platz hastn dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trafalgar (12. März 2015)

Nicht mal n halben cm


----------



## bachmayeah (13. März 2015)

und was sagt commencal dazu? mir halfen die Franzosen bei meinen Fragen recht zügig...


----------



## Trafalgar (13. März 2015)

Also, der Hinterbau ist anscheinend der gleiche wie bei der 26Zoll Version und kann daher nur in Mittel oder Lang gefahren werden.
Hätten sie auch iwo erwähnen können das dem so ist 

Thanks for your e-mail
On Supreme DH 650b, the rear swing arm is the same as 26" Supreme.
So, on 650b version , the shortest position is not usable, as it's too short.
You can ride on center or long position.
Nothing wrong with your frame, it's normal.
If you have any question, feel free to ask
Have a good ride with your Supreme !
Best regards
Sebastien


----------



## Mr.A (13. März 2015)

gibts überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen 26" und 650B Rahmen?
Kann die Geodaten auf der Homepage gerade nicht aufrufen.


----------



## Trafalgar (13. März 2015)

Ja es gibt einen Unterschied, aber der ist nich wirklich groß


----------

